# Suggestion on the HOWTO & FAQs forum...



## Darkshadow (May 31, 2003)

I was thinking, if you renamed the forum to something like *Tips, Tricks, and FAQs*, there would most likely be less people asking questions in the forum.  The *HOWTO* part seems to be attracting people who want to know how to do something.

And most of the HOWTOs could be renamed as tips or tricks.  Some of them _are_ answers to FAQs, so renaming the forum wouldn't really lose any of the content that's already there.

Just a small suggestion to help keep the forum on track.


----------



## ksv (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *I was thinking, if you renamed the forum to something like Tips, Tricks, and FAQs, there would most likely be less people asking questions in the forum.  The HOWTO part seems to be attracting people who want to know how to do something.
> 
> And most of the HOWTOs could be renamed as tips or tricks.  Some of them are answers to FAQs, so renaming the forum wouldn't really lose any of the content that's already there.
> ...



Yea, I agree. If Ed is here right now, maybe it will be done in a month or two


----------



## dlloyd (May 31, 2003)

And what if Scott is here? Will it be done tomorrow, or will it be done never?


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2004)

paulbrogden2004 said:
			
		

> help
> hello can any one help me im having problems with my ibook yesterday i installed osx.2 but wanted to restart the computer in os9.1 classic but the system said no  os 9.1 on the system so i went into the start up disk and changed the start up folder to os 9.1. then restarted but in stead of restarting in o2 9.1 why ibook will not load up at all all i get is an icon of the old apple computer and just will not load the operating system so whats wrong ? any ideas i have the recovery cds for the ibook but it will not recover from the cd is ther a key you have to press to make the mac reboot from the cd rom like with the pc you press dell to gain access to bios.  if any mac exsperts are out theri please help could you give me an email  paulbrogden2004@yahoo.co.uk    thanks for helping



?????  
Ok, you multiple posted this- twice in one thread in HOWTOs and FAQs, once (answered by cheryl) in Sys & Software, once in another unrelated thread on HOWTOs and FAQs and once in this thread

If you'd read this thread, then you'd have seen its about how people have been wrongly posting their questions in HOWTOs and FAQs.

People on this board are very friendly and generally happy to help, but please do not spam the board/multiple post. Better to start by searching the forum to see if your problem has already been dealt with, and if not looking for a minute to work out where best to post your question. Trust me, people are more likely to respond this way. 

Back on topic: Yeah i think the name change might help but if the above situation is anything to go by, maybe not


----------

